# UK expat health care change



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Telegraph,an article 31 May on this change from previously stated.,if you are paying into the system here you can have a card for EU people to receive treatment in the UK,I have one which I have to renew each year at an IKA admin office.Its a European health insurance card.Also the Expat vote ban has been lifted but we are not allowed to vote in an upcoming referendum on UK EU membership which actually is important for us as...where are we if the UK comes out of EC... which I doubt,article in Telegraph 31 May.


----------



## Brisargr (May 10, 2014)

If, like me, you are receiving a UK state pension you do not need to pay into the Greek system to get a European health card. I receive Greek health care via the UK S1 form system and have a IKA book.

For 15 years following being classified as UK non-resident you can take part in UK voting, including the up coming referendum. The exclusion refers to EU nationals not of UK origin.

Hope this helps


----------



## LaurenTUK (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello, I'm a reporter with the BBC news website and am looking to talk to UK expats about the current situation, would you be happy to have a quick chat?


----------

